# 2011 clear up



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

well guys with the new season and new car on the way, i thought it was about time i sorted my gear out as you will see its in quite a mess be four i started so i will let the pics do the talking. if u have any think u would like to ask fire away :wave::wave:

p.s yes i love my zaino gear hence so much......:doublesho

















































after
the white unit is full off all cloths


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

nice collection tom and have to agree i love zaino too!!! just a quick question where did you get the white unit??? it exactly what i'm looking for


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice collection Tom! How many bottles of Z8 have you got? :lol:

I like the idea you've had with the plant toppers on your dispensers.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

e4n rs said:


> nice collection tom and have to agree i love zaino too!!! just a quick question where did you get the white unit??? it exactly what i'm looking for


its 2 x http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8753737/Trail/searchtext>WHITE+STORAGE+UNIT.htm 
added on top off each other



Ben_ZS said:


> Nice collection Tom! How many bottles of Z8 have you got? :lol:
> 
> I like the idea you've had with the plant toppers on your dispensers.


5 x z8 6 x z7 4 x z6 2 x z5 2 x z2 2 x zfx :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

noice :thumb:
you know what to replace that karcher with when it packs up


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> noice :thumb:
> you know what to replace that karcher with when it packs up


i know shes on the bling so just waiting for it to burn down then will replace :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

I spy top detailing fuel in there too. Irn Bru - absolute necessity!! Nice Collection aswell


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Geeeez Tom, you have drinks in your wax fridge :doublesho :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice coleection Thomas, wheres all the wax though?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with loving the Zaino! 

:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was worried there was somehting i didn't know when you sold loads of zaino bits a while back. Glad to see some has been kept though!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Very nice Tom, I like the can of Irn Bru in there - doing me proud!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely Tom! Really nice collection.

How do you like the Z6? 

I love the stuff, easily the best QD/Wipedown i've used.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a seriously nice collection Tom, loving the Zaino collection 

Alex at ECC must love you :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> Geeeez Tom, you have drinks in your wax fridge :doublesho :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Nice collection :thumb:


thats me mums drink fridge know i dont need it 



magpieV6 said:


> very nice coleection Thomas, wheres all the wax though?


sold it all long time a go got rain forest rub left though 



EthanCrawford said:


> There's nothing wrong with loving the Zaino!
> 
> :lol:


nope but i do have a unhealth love with it 



maggi112 said:


> I was worried there was somehting i didn't know when you sold loads of zaino bits a while back. Glad to see some has been kept though!


know chance off me running low :lol:



Spoony said:


> Very nice Tom, I like the can of Irn Bru in there - doing me proud!


i love the stuff 



gally said:


> Lovely Tom! Really nice collection.
> 
> How do you like the Z6?
> 
> I love the stuff, easily the best QD/Wipedown i've used.


love it helps remove z2 with zfx 



Spuj said:


> That is a seriously nice collection Tom, loving the Zaino collection
> 
> Alex at ECC must love you :lol:


alex and jhon both happy men after my orders there must be over 000 amount there :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

-tom- said:


> nope but i do have a unhealth love with it


Nah Not Possible :lol:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

You are mad. I like you  Zaino was my first love


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

show off especially the cooler...:lol:
A right hoard you have there.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice.... not sure why so much of the same product tho? Maybe I just don't get that. One bottle is fine, maybe a second if you're running low......

Anyway, nice collection


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

its me ocd i would hate to run out :lol:


----------

